# Mieko the Mal



## fifemute

At 8 weeks










and 13 weeks


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hes adorable welcome to the forum.


----------



## fifemute

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hes adorable welcome to the forum.





MildredYoung said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Thank's guys.
I had him out for a walk in the pouring rain this morning which he loved. Got him home, cleaned in an old bath tub out our back and dried off. Half hour later he wanted out (for a pee), looked out the back window and here he was digging in the mud.:laugh:


----------



## harrys_mum

wow how stunning is he, and how much he changed and grew in 5weeks.
love the muddy pic.
michelle x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

There will be plenty more of that too Kobi my Mal especially dug holes in the lawn you could fall down.


----------



## DogLove3

What a cutie he is!


----------



## fifemute

harrys_mum said:


> wow how stunning is he, and how much he changed and grew in 5weeks.
> love the muddy pic.
> michelle x


thank's, michelle



Sled dog hotel said:


> There will be plenty more of that too Kobi my Mal especially dug holes in the lawn you could fall down.


thank's for the PM.:thumbsup:


----------



## peter0

Wow, He's beautiful! I love the pic of him digging in the mud, he looks very happy


----------



## fifemute

peter0 said:


> Wow, He's beautiful! I love the pic of him digging in the mud, *he looks very happy*


Glad someone was


----------



## catseyes

Oh my that 8 week photo is the cutest thing ever it needs framing!!


----------



## fifemute

catseyes said:


> Oh my that 8 week photo is the cutest thing ever it needs framing!!


And the mud photo he needs CASTRATING :laugh:

Only joking , thanks Catseyes.


----------



## JordanRose

Ah! Absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Zaros

fifemute said:


> At 8 weeks


Seriously, he's a bonny little lad!

Are you sure this photo hasn't been airbrushed.


----------



## fifemute

Zaros said:


> Seriously, he's a bonny little lad!
> 
> *Are you sure this photo hasn't been airbrushed. *


----------



## nicky12

lol at the muddy pic, fab pics ...gorgeous pooch


----------



## Malmum

He certainly is gorgeous and I love the mud photo  just a taste of things to come, Mals just looooove to dig, lol.

Kali.









Kali & Marty.









Little angels eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Paula07

He is lovely.:001_wub:


----------



## fifemute

This is him now at 16 weeks, lost 3 teeth this week too.


----------



## peter0

Adorable as ever! I managed to get 1 of my pups teeth to keep but the rest are probably in the garden.

That picture of him in the mud makes me laugh each time i see it


----------



## fifemute

peter0 said:


> Adorable as ever! I managed to get 1 of my pups teeth to keep but the rest are probably in the garden.
> 
> That picture of him in the mud makes me laugh each time i see it


Cheers Peter, I hope I manage to get at least one of his puppy teeth.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Aww bless him, he is growing up to be so handsome!

Merlin's bigger teeth have been falling out lately, but so far haven't managed to find any!


----------



## fifemute

Think it is just 4 small teeth at the front that he has lost, 2 up 2 down.
18 weeks now.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

He is so gorgeous, we definitely need more pictures 

I love his coat, it looks all puppy-fluffy! :001_wub:


----------



## Malmum

What a little poser  I thought Flynn was bad but this boy is starting young. Very handsome lad though.


----------



## JenJen22

just awwwwwwww!


----------



## fifemute

Watch the birdie !


----------



## Genie

absolutely stunning! He is gorgeous!


----------



## TnT

He is so adorable. Incredible to see how much and how fast they change as puppies.


----------



## fifemute

Genie said:


> absolutely stunning! He is gorgeous!





TnT said:


> He is so adorable. Incredible to see how much and how fast they change as puppies.


Thank's , it's funny that you don't notice them growing when your with them day to day and then out of the blue it's, "Waw Bloody Hell"


----------



## JordanRose

I think I'm in love! He is just perfect! :001_wub: So handsome (and I think he knows it, too!) You lucky so and so! :lol:


----------



## fifemute

JordanRose said:


> I think I'm in love! He is just perfect! :001_wub: So handsome (and I think he knows it, too!) You lucky so and so! :lol:


 He was staring at a wood pigeon on our hedge just 3 foot away from him.


----------



## harrys_mum

he is just the most beautiful puppy ive ever seen, and thats saying something.
you are so lucky. what a stunner.
michelle x


----------



## kateh8888

I love him! Can I have him?! Such a great picture of him covered in mud, it's as if he is saying 'got a problem?!'!!


----------



## fifemute

kateh8888 said:


> I love him! Can I have him?! Such a great picture of him covered in mud, it's as if he is saying 'got a problem?!'!!


We threaten him with Gumtree often 
Like this morning, he was in a mud puddle again so had an outside bath.


----------



## Set_Nights

Oh, I've only just seen this... what a wee stunner :001_wub:!!! I also see you are in Fife, where abouts if you don't mind me asking ? We pop over to Fife (from Edinburgh) every so often for doggy walks and to meet another member off of here, ballybee.


----------



## fifemute

Set_Nights said:


> Oh, I've only just seen this... what a wee stunner :001_wub:!!! I also see you are in Fife, where abouts if you don't mind me asking ? We pop over to Fife (from Edinburgh) every so often for doggy walks and to meet another member off of here, ballybee.


Hi thank's, we are from Kirkcaldy.


----------



## fifemute

After our walk in the rain today he had to go in his outside bath. 
He just loves the water.


----------



## harrys_mum

ah bless him.
michelle x


----------



## peter0

Ahh more cute pics - cute pic overload

He's such a camera lover too!


----------



## kian

omg he is so so beautiful  lovely pics thank you for sharing


----------



## fifemute




----------



## noushka05

aww hes a woolie, hes really cute:001_wub: , was the breeder surprised there was a long coat in the litter?


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> aww hes a woolie, hes really cute:001_wub: , was the breeder surprised there was a long coat in the litter?


No, his mum & dad are both long coats.

I think there are pics of them on here too.


----------



## fifemute

Mum & Dad on another thread so here they are.

Dad










Mum


----------



## fifemute

Took Mieko out on a farm walk yesterday, he was in his glory !
With all the new smells and wildlife it took us quite a while, but I really enjoyed the walk myself.
Until a few hours later as my hayfeaver kicked in  one of my eyelids puffed up like a balloon and went through a whole box of hankies.










I used my phone camera so the pics were very poor, think this was the best one.


----------



## peter0

I think every picture you have posted i've just went awwww, still as cute as ever


----------



## noushka05

long coats look lovely and your pupster is utterly adorable... and i really hope i dont offend or upset you when i say this ...but good breeders would never breed a long coat, any puppies born with such a coat are sold on a spay/neuter contract and some breeders even DNA test their breeding dogs to see if they carry the gene before a breeding is planned. please dont take it the wrong way, i was in two minds whether or not to say anything but i think its really important incase someone is looking to buy a malamute puppy.


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> long coats look lovely and your pupster is utterly adorable... and i really hope i dont offend or upset you when i say this ...but good breeders would never breed a long coat, any puppies born with such a coat are sold on a spay/neuter contract and some breeders even DNA test their breeding dogs to see if they carry the gene before a breeding is planned. please dont take it the wrong way, i was in two minds whether or not to say anything but i think its really important incase someone is looking to buy a malamute puppy.


I have no problem with you saying this.:thumbsup:
We were ideally looking to get a longcoat, we contacted a few KC breeders and got not a single reply from any of them which really annoyed me. Between these "breeders" and internet scams I was getting nowhere.
Then I found an 8 week old litter advertised only half an hour drive away, so contacted them to go and see them. Mum & Dad were their family pets and this was an unexpected litter. Both are KC registered but mum had a restriction as this was her second litter. He said the KC would not register the pups as they only allow one litter from a female longcoat.
So we got a copy of mum & dads 5 gen ped with their hip & eye scores and KC cert's. As I have no intention of breeding he will be neutered when he is of age also.


----------



## noushka05

fifemute said:


> I have no problem with you saying this.:thumbsup:
> We were ideally looking to get a longcoat, we contacted a few KC breeders and got not a single reply from any of them which really annoyed me. Between these "breeders" and internet scams I was getting nowhere.
> Then I found an 8 week old litter advertised only half an hour drive away, so contacted them to go and see them. Mum & Dad were their family pets and this was an unexpected litter. Both are KC registered but mum had a restriction as this was her second litter. He said the KC would not register the pups as they only allow one litter from a female longcoat.
> So we got a copy of mum & dads 5 gen ped with their hip & eye scores and KC cert's. As I have no intention of breeding he will be neutered when he is of age also.


*phew*...thank goodness for that

I suspect the reason why reputable breeders didnt get back to you was maybe because you were specifically enquiring after a long coat?, ... they have the DNA test now so can ensure they wont produce any woolie puppies..., though it is a bit off that they didnt have the courtesy to explain this to you.

also I hate to say this aswell, but here goes... its not the kc you should be angry with for not registering the puppies Fifemute... if the breeder has told you they cant register a 2nd litter because of her coat then they have lied to you, an incorrect coat is just another fault, the kc dont even ask about such things.

So the real reason the breeder couldnt register the litter could either be... the bitch has been bred back to back & has had 2 litters within a twelve month period, shes too young or too old to be bred, she or the stud have breeding endorsements on their KC registrations (very likely if they are indeed kc registered)...or one or both are not actually KC registered at all.

whatever the true reason you have been deceived by them, im afraid there are an awful lot of unethical breeders like this around, ...have you checked on the KCs health finder to see if the parents really have been hip scored and eye tested? that said, pedigrees & health certificates are forged all the time, so unless you saw the sire and dams kc registration i would be very suspicious tbh.

but whatever the truth is you have your puppy now, and hes clearly found a loving home with you


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> *phew*...thank goodness for that
> 
> I suspect the reason why reputable breeders didnt get back to you was maybe because you were specifically enquiring after a long coat?, ... they have the DNA test now so can ensure they wont produce any woolie puppies..., though it is a bit off that they didnt have the courtesy to explain this to you.
> 
> also I hate to say this aswell, but here goes... its not the kc you should be angry with for not registering the puppies Fifemute... if the breeder has told you they cant register a 2nd litter because of her coat then they have lied to you, an incorrect coat is just another fault, the kc dont even ask about such things.
> 
> So the real reason the breeder couldnt register the litter could either be... the bitch has been bred back to back & has had 2 litters within a twelve month period, shes too young or too old to be bred, she or the stud have breeding endorsements on their KC registrations (very likely if they are indeed kc registered)...or one or both are not actually KC registered at all.
> 
> whatever the true reason you have been deceived by them, im afraid there are an awful lot of unethical breeders like this around, ...have you checked on the KCs health finder to see if the parents really have been hip scored and eye tested? that said, pedigrees & health certificates are forged all the time, so unless you saw the sire and dams kc registration i would be very suspicious tbh.
> 
> but whatever the truth is you have your puppy now, and hes clearly found a loving home with you


I have just took your advice and checked on the KC Health Finder using his parents' reg numbers and both parents are listed on it.

Is there any way of finding out why our pup was not registered ?
The breeder did say that he asked to get mums restriction lifted.


----------



## noushka05

fifemute said:


> I have just took your advice and checked on the KC Health Finder using his parents' reg numbers and both parents are listed on it.
> 
> Is there any way of finding out why our pup was not registered ?
> The breeder did say that he asked to get mums restriction lifted.


ahh it sounds to me as though the breeder of the dam did place breeding endorsements on her registration, ....you'll find most good breeders, especially so in these Northern breeds, endorse their puppies to try to protect them from being exploited,... and only may they lift them if they grow up to meet certain criteria..ie..are good enough representatives of the breed, hip scores good, eye tests clear etc....but no reputable breeder would ever lift the endorsements of a long coated dog, in either a mal or a sibe, no matter how good any health results might be....and only the breeder of the dog can lift them.

so if you are certain the pedigree they gave you is genuine, then, if i were you, i would contact the breeders of at least the dam and ask them if they did place breeding endorsements on her registration. If they are good breeders, they will be devestated and livid and i dare say guilty that this has happened to one of their pups.

eta, you may have to do a bit of detective work to find their contact details if you only have the dams kc name to go on, but you could try contacting the breed club, they may be a member 

.


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> ahh *it sounds to me as though the breeder of the dam did place breeding endorsements on her registration, *....you'll find most good breeders, especially so in these Northern breeds, endorse their puppies to try to protect them from being exploited,... and only may they lift them if they grow up to meet certain criteria..ie..are good enough representatives of the breed, hip scores good, eye tests clear etc....but no reputable breeder would ever lift the endorsements of a long coated dog, in either a mal or a sibe, no matter how good any health results might be....and only the breeder of the dog can lift them.
> 
> so if you are certain the pedigree they gave you is genuine, then, if i were you, i would contact the breeders of at least the dam and ask them if they did place breeding endorsements on her registration. If they are good breeders, they will be devestated and livid and i dare say guilty that this has happened to one of their pups.
> 
> .


This sounds more like it, I take it the restriction was put on mum because she was a longcoat so obviously carrying the LC gene.
Here is me thinking it was the KC that does the restricting 

Thank's for this, just feel sorry that LC's get treated like this.


----------



## noushka05

fifemute said:


> This sounds more like it, I take it the restriction was put on mum because she was a longcoat so obviously carrying the LC gene.
> Here is me thinking it was the KC that does the restricting
> 
> Thank's for this, just feel sorry that LC's get treated like this.


treated like what? if you mean good breeders not breeding LC's and endorsed registrations of LC puppies prior to the DNA test, then its for very good reason Fifemute, its not about cosmetic reasons, its a serious fault, ...please read this post by Moboyd a very reputable Malamute breeder, sadly she doesnt seem to come on here very much these days.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/64950-pics-malamute-4.html#post1043936

.


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> treated like what? if you mean good breeders not breeding LC's and endorsed registrations of LC puppies prior to the DNA test, then its for very good reason Fifemute, its not about cosmetic reasons, its a serious fault, ...please read this post by Moboyd a very reputable Malamute breeder, sadly she doesnt seem to come on here very much these days.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/64950-pics-malamute-4.html#post1043936
> 
> .


I did not say this in a sarcastic way Noushka, I just feel sorry that they are seen as a fault.

I did read the link you put up and I do agree with what was said.


----------



## noushka05

fifemute said:


> I did not say this in a sarcastic way Noushka, I just feel sorry that they are seen as a fault.
> 
> I did read the link you put up and I do agree with what was said.


i never thought you were being sarcastic , im just a bit confused tbh...on one hand you say you agree with what was said on the link ...yet on the other, you are sorry at the way LC's are 'treated'...if you do agree with the link then you must be able to see why ethical breeders are careful not to produce LC's?....its not because they dont care...its because they Do care.
Only a really bad breeder would deliberatly breed for woolies, the breeder of your puppy even told you they registered their 1st litter, its their dogs you should feel sorry for, i wonder how many more litters they'll take from that poor little bitch? ...its this type of breeder we should all be angry with Fifemute.


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> i never thought you were being sarcastic , im just a bit confused tbh...on one hand you say you agree with what was said on the link ...yet on the other, you are sorry at the way LC's are 'treated'...if you do agree with the link then you must be able to see why ethical breeders are careful not to produce LC's?....its not because they dont care...its because they Do care.
> Only a really bad breeder would deliberatly breed for woolies, the breeder of your puppy even told you they registered their 1st litter, its their dogs you should feel sorry for, i wonder how many more litters they'll take from that poor little bitch? ...its this type of breeder we should all be angry with Fifemute.


Surely I can agree with was was said on that thread AND feel sorry for the LC's 

I now can see that the breeder knew full well what he was doing, he said the first litter was KC reg but how could they be if mum had a restriction place on her by her breeder ? No wonder he can't register the pups when he shouldn't have bred her in the first place. I now can see why ethical breeders are infuriated by these types of breeders.


----------



## noushka05

fifemute said:


> Surely I can agree with was was said on that thread AND feel sorry for the LC's
> 
> I now can see that the breeder knew full well what he was doing, he said the first litter was KC reg but how could they be if mum had a restriction place on her by her breeder ? No wonder he can't register the pups when he shouldn't have bred her in the first place. I now can see why ethical breeders are infuriated by these types of breeders.


i dont think theres any need to feel sorry for LC's in the hands of caring owners like yourself

exactly..its impossible to register 'any' litter if endorsements are in place, hes nothing more than an unscrupulous liar, bybs usually are.

But I'm so glad you now see why people are so angry at breeders like this who exploit dogs purely to make money out of them,...& theres little wonder the rescue situation is dire for the northern breeds with all and sundry cashing in on their popularity


----------



## astro2011

Gorg mal  

I have one myself they are a handful lol. I'm in fife too.


----------



## fifemute

astro2011 said:


> Gorg mal
> 
> I have one myself they are a handful lol. I'm in fife too.


Hi and thanks, so where in fife are you then ? we are in kirkcaldy.

Your wee Astro is lovely, how old now ?


----------



## astro2011

We are outside Kinross. Was just at pets at home today in kirkcaldy.

Thanks he's now 9 months. It's crazy how they grow so fast. How old is yours now?


----------



## fifemute

astro2011 said:


> We are outside Kinross. Was just at pets at home today in kirkcaldy.
> 
> Thanks he's now 9 months. It's crazy how they grow so fast. How old is yours now?


He is 5 and a half months now. 
I took a guess from your pics that you might be from Kelty, not a long way out


----------



## astro2011

Aww he is a cracker. Just outside Kelty yup not far away.


----------



## sophieanne93

He is an absolute beauty! Gonna be a biggun!


----------



## fifemute

sophieanne93 said:


> He is an absolute beauty! *Gonna be a biggun!*




Thank you, we were thinking he was going to be one of the smaller mal's. :001_smile:


----------



## sophieanne93

really?! it must be all that deceptive fur


----------



## fifemute

4 little teeth we managed to find
I was hoping for a K-9, noticed one hanging by a thread so followed him for ages, he started a bit of digging, then noticed it was out. Never found it


----------



## KathyPlaskow

That is one adorable dog. Very cute at 8 weeks.


----------



## fifemute

Through The Ears Of A Mal










His favourite teddy


----------



## Calinyx

It's hard to tell where the dog finishes and the bear starts!!

He is soooo cute. Love his dark eye mask.


----------



## luka

aw hes adorable!! so fluffy!


----------



## astro2011

Loving his lil tail


----------



## Maximummy

I know this is stating the obvious, but........

AWWWWW!!


----------



## noushka05

aw bless him, hes so pretty.


----------



## fifemute

Mieko just had his 6 month check-up, everything ok.
Vet said that his weight has jumped up a lot since his last check at 16 weeks so just to keep an eye on it. He has went from 31lbs to 60lbs.


----------



## noushka05

well hes a growing lad int he...and he looks fine to me on that photo,...im loving his furry feet aw lol


----------



## fifemute

noushka05 said:


> well hes a growing lad int he...and he looks fine to me on that photo,...im loving his furry feet aw lol


Thanks, he has always been under weight compared to most, think hell be on the smaller side.


----------



## Calinyx

Love his Uggs....far nicer than some i've seen that's for sure.

He is such a handsome chap. Love seeing his updated pics.


----------



## harrys_mum

aw, hes getting more boootiful by the week.
michelle x


----------



## Beth17

He is so striking, absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

fifemute said:


> Mieko just had his 6 month check-up, everything ok.
> Vet said that his weight has jumped up a lot since his last check at 16 weeks so just to keep an eye on it. He has went from 31lbs to 60lbs.


His beautiful and the boys going to have one hell of an adult coat, its pretty profuse now.


----------



## tasha30

absolutely gorgeous think i am in love :001_tt1:


----------



## fifemute

Thanks everyone for your kind comments, he seems to be filling out a bit now.
We have upped his walks a bit more now, it is just a pity he cant run free (off lead) as I know he would love to.

Calinyx, just imagine those Uggs in the winter ! :scared:

Yes Sled Dog, his coat is pretty fluffy just now, it seems to be coming back in again. Cant wait for the winter


----------



## fifemute

He has just realised he can sit and look out the window.:001_cool:

There is a big field across the road so he likes to sit and watch other dogs running about.


----------



## Calinyx

Neighbourhood watch.....Mieko style!


----------



## Skoust

Aww how cute is he?? So much fluff <3


----------



## fifemute

Calinyx said:


> Neighbourhood watch.....Mieko style!


 Hopeless for a guard dog though, just a watch dog 



Skoust said:


> Aww how cute is he?? So much fluff <3


 Thanks, I love his ears,


----------



## fifemute

8 month now and a bit of a change in him.


----------



## CaveDweller

fifemute said:


> He has just realised he can sit and look out the window.:001_cool:
> 
> There is a big field across the road so he likes to sit and watch other dogs running about.


I'd watch your back if I were you, you're living with a ninja:sneaky2:


----------



## peter0

Can't believe how big he has got. He is absolutely beautiful and so fluffy!


----------



## delca1

Wow, he is gorgeous, he has grown so big so quickly! That little puppy stage just doesn't last long enough


----------



## Calinyx

Meiko...you are one handsome lad.


----------



## fifemute

Thanks, yes they grow up too fast and change so much in such a short time.


----------



## sophieanne93

fifemute said:


> 8 month now and a bit of a change in him.


SO SO SO beautiful! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Rottiemama

What a magnificent dog.:thumbup1:


----------



## magicmike

Beautiful dog with a beautiful coat. I wish dogs would grow up slower so they can have more time with us on this earth


----------



## fifemute

Who needs a shredder ?


----------



## Malmum

Blimey, where has his puppieness gone? Mals grow so fast and look adult in no time, wish they'd slow down a bit. He's a stunner though and that coat will look absolutely gorgeous all over your carpet in the Spring! 

Looks like he had fun with all that paper to trash, lol. Nothing better than a bit of Mally messing!


----------



## thorex

OMG:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he is just adorable


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Oh love him!!! how gorgeous!


----------



## Calinyx

Wow.....he is still so stunning. I'm loving the coat on him too [oh and is the hairdryer for him?!?!:arf:]


----------



## fifemute

Malmum said:


> Blimey, where has his puppieness gone? Mals grow so fast and look adult in no time, wish they'd slow down a bit. He's a stunner though and that coat will look absolutely gorgeous all over your carpet in the Spring!
> 
> Looks like he had fun with all that paper to trash, lol. Nothing better than a bit of Mally messing!


Yes, they do grow far to fast ! Springtime will test the wife. lol



thorex said:


> OMG:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he is just adorable


Thank's



Hannahmourneevans said:


> Oh love him!!! how gorgeous!


You can have him in Spring 



Calinyx said:


> Wow.....he is still so stunning. I'm loving the coat on him too [oh and is the hairdryer for him?!?!:arf:]


Thank you, no he got the "hand me down one.


----------



## bexy1989

wow hes a stunner! my OH's parents have a Mal shes such a big softy and was so good with my pup over christmas. Such a lovely breed


----------



## peter0

I've loved all the pictures and seeing him grow! He is still as cute as ever


----------



## fifemute

bexy1989 said:


> wow hes a stunner! my OH's parents have a Mal shes such a big softy and was so good with my pup over christmas. Such a lovely breed





peter0 said:


> I've loved all the pictures and seeing him grow! He is still as cute as ever


Thanks guys, he has a great nature and gives us plenty of fun.


----------



## Bex2525

gorgeous pics, what a stunning animal he is


----------



## fifemute

A wee vid when we first got him. 
Hope it works.


----------



## shadyhoof

Aw a mini woo woo ....gorra love the little furbabies so cute lol


----------



## scooby8967

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
tia the mal some pics lol


----------



## Malmum

These little Mally kids grow far too fast, start looking all grown up by four months or so. 

Flynn is still like a pup at times and here he was at sixteen months after being castrated getting a fuss from his mummy. He's still the 'little boy' he's always been with me, that is what I like most about Mals, they are big babies really and not as brave as they make out! 










He's a right mummys boy still and he's five in a couple of months. The boys never seem to mature, that's what I love about them - Marty is much the same yet Kali is far more adult in everything she does. 

That video is adorable, aren't Mal pups just the cutest fluffiest little darlings?


----------



## fifemute

Malmum said:


> These little Mally kids grow far too fast, start looking all grown up by four months or so.
> 
> Flynn is still like a pup at times and here he was at sixteen months *after being castrated *getting a fuss from his mummy. He's still the 'little boy' he's always been with me, that is what I like most about Mals, they are big babies really and not as brave as they make out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a right mummys boy still and he's five in a couple of months. The boys never seem to mature, that's what I love about them - Marty is much the same yet Kali is far more adult in everything she does.
> 
> That video is adorable, aren't Mal pups just the cutest fluffiest little darlings?


Tears to a glass eye !
Loved your wee guys in the videos , they looked a lot bigger than Meeks


----------



## Malmum

I honestly wish Flynn were smaller like his brothers though, so much easier to handle and he'd still be just as lovely wouldn't he? The same as Mieko will be and he's likely the right size too - if I hadn't bred Flynn I'd reckon there was donkey in there somewhere, lol! 

Def give me a smaller boy any time and probably not have the hip problems Flynn's had either. Mieko looks a good size to me and he's very handsome too.


----------



## fifemute

Yes, we were sort of hoping for a smaller Mal, When do they stop growing ?
He seems to have slowed down now. Flynn IS a big boy and he wears it well.


----------



## Malmum

I would say they stop properly growing at around two and then fill out, get chunky and solid - if that makes sense. I do believe with Flynn that he's got even bigger since he had his ops (when he was 2 1/2) and he's nearly five now. Perhaps with Mals it takes a little longer for them to fully develop, it takes til around three before they really grow up mentally and even then they can still pull the trick out of the box for you. 
Some though are dreams and never any trouble at all. Reckon you've got one of them eh?  I must admit I would love to have just the one dog, I'd spoil Flynn even more rotten than I do, lol! Bet Meiko gets loads of fuss.


----------



## fifemute

Mieko is getting spoilt rotten, he gets plenty attention anyway.
At one point I think he was getting a bit chubby, but he is now eating less and looking better for it.


----------



## Malmum

They put on the pounds so easily and with their coat you don't always notice it. That and that fact that they LOVE food, lol!


----------



## Dogsupply

WOW! His very handsome. 

A model Dog.


----------



## x clo x

what an absolute stunning pup! i love mals!


----------



## Malmum

x clo x said:


> what an absolute stunning pup! i love mals!


You might not if you owned one, lol!


----------



## fifemute

Not updated for a while.
He is behaving pretty good, apart from creeping up on the sofa.


----------



## we love bsh's

Hi nouska can I ask a question is the only reason the LC is seen as a fault due to the snow sticking? if so that seems pretty narrow minded as not all mals will be in snowy conditions.

Or is there more to it?


----------



## Calinyx

Once again great pics of one of my favorite boys on the forum. He is just like a cuddly toy...well apart from the mud


----------



## fifemute

Calinyx said:


> Once again great pics of one of my favorite boys on the forum. He is just like a cuddly toy...well apart from the mud


Thanks, he often gets mistaken for a Rough Collie ut:

Had a laugh at Cali's pic, "the old boot in the boot"


----------



## Calinyx

fifemute said:


> Thanks, he often gets mistaken for a Rough Collie ut:
> 
> Had a laugh at Calis pic, the old boot in the boot"


Aww thank you. Cali's now 13 and that was the last walk i took her on. She got about 500 yards from the car with Kenzie. I looked round and couldn't see her. Stepped back, as the path curved, to see her heading back to the car.

She loves being out in our huge garden and will have a wee chase with Kenzie and a bark at the birds, but that's it.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

What a truly handsome boy your pup has blossomed into! There aren't many breeds that get more gorgeous as they get older and more cute!!


----------



## LSH1

Oh my god how gorgeous!


----------



## Malmum

we love bsh's said:


> Hi nouska can I ask a question is the only reason the LC is seen as a fault due to the snow sticking? if so that seems pretty narrow minded as not all mals will be in snowy conditions.
> 
> Or is there more to it?


That's precisely it, because they come under the group of 'working' dogs and have to be able to do the job they were intended for. If they had long coats in the snow they would get matted with huge snow balls and not be able to move freely, if at all in the conditions they would be expected to work in.

I see the difference between Bruce, Britches and Teebs in snow, that's why Teebs loves it and the other two don't, lol.


----------



## Shiny

He is absolutely magnificent! I don't think I've ever actually seen a long haired malamute before, or at least not one with a coat that is that stunning!

Congratulations on your beautiful boy!


----------



## Sarah89

He's beautiful, my heart has just melted! <3


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Hey, what a beautiful dog you have 

Do you by any chance use St Clair vets? There's a dog I've seen that looks very similar to yours.


----------



## fifemute

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Hey, what a beautiful dog you have
> 
> Do you by any chance use St Clair vets? There's a dog I've seen that looks very similar to yours.


Yes I sure do !
Do you work there ?


----------



## Bloodraine5252

I would love to work there! Unfortunately I'm just there every other week due to pet illness. 

If I see you again I will say hi


----------



## fifemute

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I would love to work there! Unfortunately I'm just there every other week due to pet illness.
> 
> If I see you again I will say hi


Ok I see, Im kdy born & bred
Yes give me a shout next time you see Mieko


----------



## makem mal

Lovely Dog, was nice seeing from pup to where he is now, god he has changed so much.


----------



## astro2011

Mieko is looking lovely


----------



## Malmum

Mieko always looks gorgeous and I love the long haired ones too, have one up the road who is a long haired giant Mal, much, much bigger than Flynn and he's adorable - fantastic temperament too. Mieko has certainly turned into a fab young chap. 

I love them all tbh, don't care what their coats are like they have the best personalities and their vocal are amazing. :001_wub:


----------



## fifemute

Malmum said:


> Mieko always looks gorgeous and I love the long haired ones too, have one up the road who is a long haired giant Mal, much, much bigger than Flynn and he's adorable - fantastic temperament too. Mieko has certainly turned into a fab young chap.
> 
> I love them all tbh, don't care what their coats are like they have the best personalities and their vocal are amazing. :001_wub:


Thanks Freda, bigger than Flynn 

Mieko is getting a lot more vocal now, love when he talks in that rough voice .


----------



## Martina84

You just "destroyed me" with cuteness! What a doggie )


----------



## charlie z

Very cute fur baby


----------



## fifemute

Couple of pics from the beach, took advantage of a warm sunny morning yesterday (sat)


----------



## lostbear

What fab pictures - love them all. What a beautiful pup.


----------



## fifemute

Wee Mieko was 2 yesterday , doesnt time fly.
He has turned out to be pretty well behaved so far. Not been taking pictures for ages so this is the most resent one.


----------



## ForestWomble

He is absolutely stunning! (I think I've fallen in love)


----------



## Calinyx

Am so glad to see a [pictured] update of one of my favorite boys. I've a real soft spot for your lad.:thumbup1:

Happy birthday Meiko.


----------



## fifemute

Calinyx said:


> Am so glad to see a [pictured] update of one of my favorite boys. I've a real soft spot for your lad.:thumbup1:
> 
> Happy birthday Meiko.


Thankyou, Ive not been on this site for a wee while, he is doing really well, he has a great temperament and amazing character , Im so lucky to have a Mal that is pretty well behaved.

How are your crew getting on ?


----------



## Calinyx

fifemute said:


> Thankyou, Ive not been on this site for a wee while, he is doing really well, he has a great temperament and amazing character , Im so lucky to have a Mal that is pretty well behaved.
> 
> How are your crew getting on ?


We lost our old girl back in June.....but she'd had a brilliant life. We made sure her last morning was just right for her...swimming, dentastix and a wee plod.

Kenzie is almost 2 and a half now....and is by far the most idiotic of all the dogs we've ever had [we suspect that she only has 3 neurons!!:devil: ]. But she's also the most biddable, gentle soul [well apart from with the cat!].


----------



## fifemute

Sorry to here about your girl, glad Kenzie is keeping you on your toes.


----------



## maddie0707

How beautiful! That coat must take a lot of care and attention


----------



## tabithakat64

Stunning dog, I've always wanted a mal myself. The puppy pictures are super cute.


----------



## fifemute

maddie0707 said:


> How beautiful! That coat must take a lot of care and attention





tabithakat64 said:


> Stunning dog, I've always wanted a mal myself. The puppy pictures are super cute.


Thanks , he is a pain in the butt to try and brush as he is full of nonsense still. 
He got loads of attention when he was a pup and still wants to meet anyone you pass on the street


----------



## JordanWalker

Meiko was very cute when he was young. And now, he's so beautiful. I love all his pics. If he got loads of attention when he was a pup then how about now? I'm sure it's ton of attention......just kidding. Anyways, Meiko is still cute even if he's no longer a puppy. My niece likes the recent pic of Meiko. She's wondering if Mal would be a good pet for her? She's 5 years old already.


----------



## kateh8888

Just had a look through, gorgeous pics


----------



## fifemute

JordanWalker said:


> Meiko was very cute when he was young. And now, he's so beautiful. I love all his pics. If he got loads of attention when he was a pup then how about now? I'm sure it's ton of attention......just kidding. Anyways, Meiko is still cute even if he's no longer a puppy. My niece likes the recent pic of Meiko. She's wondering if Mal would be a good pet for her? She's 5 years old already.


Yes he still gets his fair share of attention, he still thinks everyone should come over and see him,
As for your nieces question, yes they are great pets, very friendly with loads of character. In saying that , they are not a breed for everyone. Malamutes cant be trusted off lead because of their pray drive and their lack of re-call, so you really have to do your homework and research the breed to make sure a Mall is for you.


----------



## GRoberts

He is very beautiful! He must have enjoyed the mud that much that he forgot that he just took a bath.


----------



## Marnie and Frank

Oh my lord he is a darling! 
His little muddy nose, no words.. 
Aw!


----------



## fifemute

Took a trip to the beach since it was a lovely morning, it was so quiet and still.


----------

